# How do you manage your gear?



## StangV2_0 (20/9/16)

So this is what I always move around with me. 

Small fishing Tackle Box with the following: 

6 x 18650 batteries (plus 2 in mod) 
2 x Rolls of coil 
Spare Coils for Smok tank
Bag of Cotton
100ml VG
Assorted flavours, spare bottles etc
Assorted screw drivers etc 
Permanent marker to mark batteries and bottles if needed. 
20ml syringe if needed 

Very small fishing tackle box with following: 

Assorted screw drivers etc 

Old shipping box with a whole bunch of bottles with various mixes plus the i2 charger 

I clearly need to manage this and get it down to something easier. Getting a bit annoying having to pick up 3 boxes every time i leave home or work. Obviously if I go out then its just what I have prepared for the next hour or two. 

What you doing? How you managing this? 



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (20/9/16)

you have quite a lot of gear that you carting around..
i have a moonbag/manbag, the type you tie around the waist. in there goes my 2 fuchais, 2 or 3 tanks, juices and spare cotton.
the above is when i go fishing in the overberg, visiting family for sunday lunch or just a visit to canal walk.


----------



## StangV2_0 (20/9/16)

There is just no ways I can see myself wearing a moonbag. Id rather use a backpack. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (20/9/16)

My gear i carry :

2 mods
2 30ml bottles of liquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/16)

If I travel far this protects my precious cargo...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/9/16)

My carry Gear-

I only ever carry 1 mod with its tank and a set of spare batterys i chuck in a battery case into my lunch bag.
And i have been doing so for 9 months without any glitches (touch wood).

Ive thought about carrying spare mods and tanks but thats just too much of a hastle every day remebering carrying my phone and wallet and mod and lunch bag and car keys and house keys etc.. Etc...

But Im at a point where i really enjoy vaping but if something happend to my mod or tank i could survive. Lately been so busy barely have time too even vape a 2ml tank of juice throughout the day.

As for juice i have about 4 bottles of 50ml i leave at work so i dont need to carry juice up and down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (20/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If I travel far this protects my precious cargo...
> View attachment 68433
> View attachment 68434


Dam.. looks more cooler than a Hitman's titanium sniper rifle carrying case! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> So this is what I always move around with me.
> 
> Small fishing Tackle Box with the following:
> 
> ...




Hi @StangV2_0 
Jeepers you are carrying a lot of things around!
I suppose its because you need to rebuild on the go.

On my side, its a lot less complex. If I am going out and about, I generally just take 2 or 3 fully set up devices, which last me throughout the outing. I need at least 2 devices in case one goes on the blink.

If I go away for a few days, then its a whole new ball game and then lots of packing and consideration comes into play. Juices, building stuff etc. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If I travel far this protects my precious cargo...
> View attachment 68433
> View attachment 68434


Geez @Rob Fisher ...looking at that one would think you were in the armed forces..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/9/16)

my @sirvape bag rocks..and the vapers macgyver knife saves me taking all my tools

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/9/16)

Personally not a fan of these man bags, or vape bags as they are labelled.

I don't carry tools around, i pit stop from home and take a bottle of juice to work and vape on that juice all day haha. Have seen a few man bag vapors walking around, had a giggle to myself and then swiftly moved on.

No offence to the man baggers

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/9/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Personally not a fan of these man bags, or vape bags as they are labelled.
> 
> I don't carry tools around, i pit stop from home and take a bottle of juice to work and vape on that juice all day haha. Have seen a few man bag vapors walking around, had a giggle to myself and then swiftly moved on.
> 
> No offence to the man baggers



Ive got a vape Bag myself but will only use it at a vape meet etc...
Ive never had a need to wick or coil when im out and about so dont see a need to carry tools and etc...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/9/16)

If I leave my house I take a mod and rda, with 30ml juice, if anything happens I can wait till I get home, I'm not vaping crack. If I go for a few days maybe a spare rda and a charger, two cotton balls and a hex driver. All of which fits in zip loc bags. 

*sheesh looking at some of these pics, what if youre in a car accident or get robbed? I can't fathom what you would need all your gear for every day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (20/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> So this is what I always move around with me.
> 
> Small fishing Tackle Box with the following:
> 
> ...


I don't, it manages me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (20/9/16)

Lots of gross overkill compared to what I carry when out and about.

For normal short outings I carry a mod/bf atty or tank set up in a shirt pocket, nothing else.

For a full day maybe 2 mods set up with a couple of bottles of joose (bottle size depends on how thirsty the atty's/tank's are, one in a shirt pocket the rest in a VapeSox with a carabiner quick release clip to hook it wherever or stuff it in a pocket.

Overnight to for 2-3 days/nights 3-5 mods set up, extra joose, maybe/maybe not a couple of sets of extra batts (I have a batt charger in my vehicle, another at my gal pals house). Carry the extras in a small camera bag.

I carry nothing to do rebuilds with, no extra wick, no tools because in 3.5 years of vaping I've never needed any of them when out for even a week+.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/9/16)

Spydro said:


> I carry nothing to do rebuilds with, no extra wick, no tools because in 3.5 years of vaping I've never needed any of them when out for even a week+.



Fully Agree, i dont understand a need to carry wire and cotton and tools on a daily commute.

If you have to coil and wick at work on a daily basis then something is wrong.

But if it makes you feel comfortable carrying it then do it. But if its feeling like a chore than leave it at home cause you dont need to carry it with you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Lots of this is overkill IMHO. I carry my mod and some juice. I'm at home morning and most evenings so I make time to recoil, charge and rewick then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jan (20/9/16)

I used to have ocd when I traveled (extended periods away from home) backup this and backup that my travel kit nowadays is one mod one tank juice and a pack of smokes. Fellow vapers might think I am crazy to even think of smoking again but if and when you start to plan for every possible contingency you start to lose your mind. Fortunately I have never had to use the pack of smokes.


----------



## Spydro (20/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Fully Agree, i dont understand a need to carry wire and cotton and tools on a daily commute.
> 
> If you have to coil and wick at work on a daily basis then something is wrong.
> 
> But if it makes you feel comfortable carrying it then do it. But if its feeling like a chore than leave it at home cause you dont need to carry it with you.



Yep! But some folks do seem to think that they have a need to rewick and recoil constantly, some rewick daily. 
When my build is right for the joose in the atty it's ran in and I don't push the build too hard then neither needs to be done very often. My cotton builds last for weeks, the cCell's for months, the RxW builds for several months. I've had some Reos with the same RxW build in them for near a year. In part maybe because I have unlimited mods to rotate. I used to usually run 4-5 at a time with 3-4 rotations of gear in a day/night (so used up to 20 mods a day/night). I still run 4-5 together at a time, but only a couple of gear rotations per day/night (so 8-10 per day/night). Have rotations I run that are mixed with Reos and TC Mods, have others I run just Reos, others I run just TC mods... what gear depends on which of my DIY's I feel like vaping at any given time day and night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/9/16)

Just carry the juice.Leave mod at home and just drip in the mouth when needed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Just carry the juice.Leave mod at home and just drip in the mouth when needed.


Or a syringe and take it intravenously.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/16)

If I go overnight (or away from home for a period) then the toolkit goes with along with a plethora of batteries, the charger and way too many mods and way too much juice... but for day out with the advent of the Serpent Mini 25 I now go out with 2 Serpents on a Minkin and a DNA Duo and always a REO...and a bottle of XXX.


----------



## Herco (21/9/16)

I carry the following on my daily commute or when we go out:

2 x juice in 'unicorn' bottles.
Minikin and tornado nano combo.

I wick every few days as routine, so carrying around things to do this seems overkill. I might consider investing in a extra pair of batteries sometime, but at the moment they last me at least 2 days.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/9/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> It's not to carry around 'everywhere' or as a fashion statement; its to merely cart ur goodies to work or wherever and back.. nt to go blom in shopping malls or take a Sunday beach stroll sporting ur vape bag.. I personally leave mine in the car or office and if I go to a vape function or vape store then it would feel fitting to tag it along. I also dnt like 'MAN' bags/purses but this is pure convenience
> 
> Then again why would KimVapeDashian where a 'MAN' bag
> 
> And please dnt get ur panties in a twist again.. just jokes here .. no harm no foul



Dont worry, my gstring is chill.

If nothing more - TYL that not everyone takes offence to the internets


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/9/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> I don't see harm in just having it with you for those 'just incase' moments.. again I say it's nt like it's on your back or arm the entire day. Its just laying in car or office
> 
> I've been out many occasions before I carried my stuff with me and then Sunday morning you go out and your cuz asks to try your vape and the ou burns ur coil. Now u have the rest of ur day with no vape or a burn tasting vape..
> 
> So I say again it's just for those 'just incase' moments because I personally drive and drip and more than once I've burnt my wick and then I pull over or wait to arrive at destination and quickly chuck some new cotton in.. I once even stopped halfway to somerset and rolled 2 coils and installed them at the 1 stop coz I burn them while driving accidently



LOL like "I want to open a pop up vape store" moment? You should stop letting so many strangers take pulls off your coil mate, no wonder your wick always burning. Just a prank bro.


----------



## PsiSan (21/9/16)

I have Cupboard in the hobby room I use for all things DIY, listed by brand in alphabetical order. Then I only carry with me my mod, wick, spare coils just in case and 2 x spare batteries. Also 2-3 30ml bottles of juice.

For everything else there is the drawer. Where all extra things get chucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

